# Best bead to use and why ?



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Hi I was just curious which beads everyone likes and why I like the paper metal for 90 degree and outside offset usually finishes in 2 coats but trimtex for bull and chamfer but needs 3 coats I find but I also tried the mudset beads and they look sweet for 90 degree really sharp corners just a little finicky to make sure there on nice so there is no overfill to fake the corner which I hate when people do


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Chamfer with a 90 on top and bottom is my favorite


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

No bead can be finished off with 2 coats .


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

moore said:


> No bead can be finished off with 2 coats .


No kidding is three the magic # .
I haven't fished a corner yet was told it was two coats .


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

I finish paper metal all the time in 2 coats why cant I do that I have never had a complaint yet about it I am hawk and trowel 10 to 12 inch first coat with a box then 14 inch second coat with a trowel flat as can be at 14 inches no air and no touch ups I find 3 needed on trim tex bead due to the greater amount of profile to fill


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I like to ff the legs on my tt corners on my tape coat..then 2 thin coats is all you need


----------



## D A Drywall2 (Nov 22, 2016)

moore said:


> No bead can be finished off with 2 coats .


Are you installing and then 3 coats after that?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been using the No-Coat paper-faced plastic beads. They are very user friendly, but they have issues too. I always do three coats.
I've done some Trim Tex Niche & Step-a-Bull beads. I'll have to try Ice's idea of taping the legs on the Trim Tex. :thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> No bead can be finished off with 2 coats .


yes you can if you use hot mud


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I second the hotmud.. we use the trim Tex mud set low profile bead exclusively and you can turn it out just fine with the first coat being hotmud as it doesn't shrink. However my main finish crew installs and coats generally on the same day. However they streak the nose of the bead with durabond before they skim it. Guess it's a 2.5 coat. Comes out very nice


----------



## Lemieuxcontracting (Dec 7, 2016)

I prefer paper metal bead. No-coat for off set angle (inside and outside). I did use trim tex, they look nice put i like the way i can play with the paper metal better. I usually finish them in two coat. If they seem pretty deep i run some hot mud on it first.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll use anything ... As long as It's not nail on . 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSnuwlzSswk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I'll use anything ... As long as It's not nail on .
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSnuwlzSswk


Good music Moore but get urself a tube external head and a roller!:thumbsup:


----------

